# How do I rekey my locks?



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I almost think you would need the services of a locksmith. Here is a thread you may be interested in if you consider changing locks all together. http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/kwikset-smart-key-door-locks-good-34110/


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Schlage used to sell a DIY rekey kit. I bought it at Home Depot($9.97) and it was pretty easy. They gave you new pins and 2 new keys that matched the configuration.
Give Schlage a call to see if they still sell it and where. An online search might find a seller.
Ron


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys. Maybe I'm not understanding things correctly but I was thinknig I could take multiple existing schlage locks and make them all use the same key (an existing ket specifically).?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've used the re key kits,not to difficult---Menards will re key a lock cheaper than the cost of the kit-


----------



## ianc435 (Jun 12, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> I've used the re key kits,not to difficult---Menards will re key a lock cheaper than the cost of the kit-


I bought the code lock for my front door. Great investment that is coming with me if i sell the house. Never lock youself oit a gain, especially when you have two kids close the door behind because they thinks its funny.

You can change the code any time.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

speedster1 said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. Maybe I'm not understanding things correctly but I was thinknig I could take multiple existing schlage locks and make them all use the same key (an existing ket specifically).?


You can buy the parts(pins) and do it yourself. Do a search for schlage pins. They come in a multi compartment holder. You would need to take apart the lock you want to match and use the same pins in the same order in the other locks.
There might be an issue with the locks using different pins as the design might have changed over time. But you won't know that until you start taking them apart. So you might need more then one set of pins.
Sometimes the learning curve on a project dictates the use of a pro.
Let us know if this is one of them.
Ron


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ron sure hit the nail on the head----Some times it is better to work at your day job and pay for some one else to do the work----I no longer re key locks on site---cost more in time than it is worth--


----------



## ericb1960 (Dec 14, 2009)

Take the locks off the doors and take them back to the place where you bought them with the key you want to open them with. If its a place like Lowes or HD they will re-key them for free. Its like a 5 minute job. The biggest problem will be finding a clerk!


----------



## HD_Newf (Oct 8, 2010)

speedster1 said:


> I have to admit I really didn't even know this was possible but here is my situation.
> 
> I bought a house that had a french entry door with a 5-pin schlage entry lock. I just added a new front entry door and installed a Gatehouse solid brass entry system that is Schlage "C" series compatable. (6 pins I believe). I also installed an Anderson 3000 storm door that came with a schlage deadbolt. So basically I have 3 schlage keys now and I'd like to have all doors open with the same key.
> 
> ...


 Hey speedster1, I’m HDNewf from The Home Depot out of Chicago. I think I can help you here.
The short answer is that the fix is just pin replacement.

If one of the 5 pin keys you have will physically fit in all of your lock keyways, then you can have that key work all of your locks. The 6 pin lock will need to have that last pin set removed but this is no problem to do. Taking the lock cylinder out of the lock can be done with simple hand tools like a pick, slotted and Phillips screwdrivers, and maybe a pair of needle nose pliers. Cylinder disassembly to get at the pins requires a specific sized dowel rod to keep the top pins and springs from coming out though.

You will also need a supply of the correct size pins to match the key that will work all the locks.

None of this is rocket science, but without the master re-key kits that hardware, big-box stores and locksmiths have, I don’t see this as a DIY project.

The cost to have this work done is minimal.

HDNewf


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

HDNewf said:


> Hey speedster1, I’m HDNewf from The Home Depot out of Chicago. I think I can help you here.
> The short answer is that the fix is just pin replacement.
> 
> If one of the 5 pin keys you have will physically fit in all of your lock keyways, then you can have that key work all of your locks. The 6 pin lock will need to have that last pin set removed but this is no problem to do. Taking the lock cylinder out of the lock can be done with simple hand tools like a pick, slotted and Phillips screwdrivers, and maybe a pair of needle nose pliers. Cylinder disassembly to get at the pins requires a specific sized dowel rod to keep the top pins and springs from coming out though.
> ...


The master key I wanted to use was the 5-pin key that came with the Anderson Storm Door (from Home Depot  ). So as long as that key slides freely into the 6-pin cylinder you think it's possible?


----------



## HD_Newf (Oct 8, 2010)

speedster1 said:


> The master key I wanted to use was the 5-pin key that came with the Anderson Storm Door (from Home Depot  ). So as long as that key slides freely into the 6-pin cylinder you think it's possible?


Sure. I do it all the time. You did mention that all locks were Schlage "C" keyways, and that is the most common one.

The person doing the re-key simply has to remove that 6th (last) pin and its corresponding top pin and spring from your commercial lock cylinder.
The 6th pinhole no longer interferes with the lock action.

Some guys don't like to do the storm door locks because of the allen screws in the top of the cylinder, so the key for this would be a good one to re-key the other locks to.

Last item: It really helps if the key you want everything matched to is an original Schlage key and NOT a copy. Pin sizes step up/down in very small increments. Copied keys lose some precision with each generation and can make doing a re-key more difficult.

In any event I would expect that getting your locks re-keyed should be a piece of cake. I usually ask for 15 minutes per cylinder of wait time. Often it takes less.

Hope this helps,
HDNewf


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

I took the 6-pin cylinder to Lowes where I bought it and they rekeyed it with the 5-pin key in my new anderson door. Works fine. They would not rekey the cylnder that was original to the house simply because I didn't purchase it from Lowes. I offered to pay but they refused. Gave me the name of a local locksmith that will do it for $9. So I'll take it to him this week and I should be set.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

Took the last remaining lock to a locksmith to have it rekeyed. Walked into the shop and was greated by this slummy looking fella that was probably in his late 20's and was working as an apprentise. He was sitting in the dark and watching a DVD on a crappy old TV. He looked at my lock and seemed quite clueless. I almost walked right out but I let him do his thing. He began pulling the allen screws and top pins while springs flew everywhere. He lost two of the allen head screws amist the unvacuumed cracker crums on the floor and had to look for them with a flashlight. Not sure why he didnt' just turn the overhead lights on. lol I was sure he was going to screw my lock up but in the end he fixed it. Charged me $9. Theres another locksmith in town thats supposed to be more reputable but I couldn't get him to return my call. Oh well, sometimes the seedy dingy businesses can get things done. Now that I think of it he didn't give me a receipt so I bet that $9 went straight in his pocket. lol Anyway, all 3 locks are now on the same key. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## HD_Newf (Oct 8, 2010)

You're welcome, speedster1,
Glad I could help! :thumbup:

HDNewf


----------

